# How Often To Feed?



## tramca

We have 6 P's, all average 5 inches in length, maybe a bit more.

We feed them a variety of sea food, raw, (octopus, quid, muscles, prawn, king prawn)
Occasionally we give the, lambs heart as a treat.

They a vivacious eaters. But my OH feeds them once a day, usually towards the evening. 
I don't feel this is enough, as they occasionally have a go at each other, w did have seven up until a week ago when one was picked off. 
They were getting feisty this morning after OH had gone to work, and one of them was obviously going to end up with soemthing missing. I fed them, and they were fine after that.

Is one feeding a day enough?

And we don't feed live foods, we did with a batch we had years ago, and they seemed not as calm and laid back as the ones we have now.


----------



## Sylar_92

tramca said:


> We have 6 P's, all average 5 inches in length, maybe a bit more.
> 
> We feed them a variety of sea food, raw, (octopus, quid, muscles, prawn, king prawn)
> Occasionally we give the, lambs heart as a treat.
> 
> They a vivacious eaters. But my OH feeds them once a day, usually towards the evening.
> I don't feel this is enough, as they occasionally have a go at each other, w did have seven up until a week ago when one was picked off.
> They were getting feisty this morning after OH had gone to work, and one of them was obviously going to end up with soemthing missing. I fed them, and they were fine after that.
> 
> Is one feeding a day enough?
> 
> And we don't feed live foods, we did with a batch we had years ago, and they seemed not as calm and laid back as the ones we have now.


You have reds Iam assuming right? If you do have reds that are about 5" their in their sub-adult stage. At this point you want to feed them atleast 2 times a day, to keep them off of eachother. Its also very common for piranhas to kill their tank mates but just as long as you feed them twice a day they should be fine. It also may have something to do with how you are housing them, how big is their tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Feeding once a day is plenty, usually around that size, I start putting a bit more time between feedings and work up to a random feeding schedule. I don't think the fish are going after each other because they are hungry, there are a number of other factors that can contribute to fighting and/or cannibalism -- what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## BRUNER247

Imo once a day for 5" fish is more than enough. I suspect tank size more a factor with them going after each other, not hunger. Imo 5"+ could be fed once a day to every 2-4 days & even longer, depending on what they eat at that meal, how much, & what the actual meal was.


----------



## Piranha_man

What the hell is an "OH?"


----------



## MPG

I feed every 2-3 days and I don't see any unusual aggression.


----------



## kanito107

Piranha_man said:


> What the hell is an "OH?"


thats what i want to know


----------



## BRUNER247

Other half. You can tell how the OH is used.


----------



## Piranha_man

"Ooooooooooooh!"

That's the way a lot of people refer to their gay partners.
Hey, nothing wrong with that!

We at P-Fury are open minded!


----------



## BRUNER247

Then why even mention that? I've used that term for opposite sex.


----------



## kanito107

oh i see i see.


----------



## tramca

OH as in my long term boyfriend of 21 years









We are currently looking for the ideal upgrade tank.

We got them as 20p size(for any UK people) fish, and theyre in a trigon 190. We fully understand that they dont do well in this shape tank so please dont flame!!!! I'm looking for a 5ft at least. We're looking at tanks this wekend.

Tank size/type seems to be the most promonent answer, so we are definately going to sort that asap. We had P's years ago, that thrived in a 4ft, we lost them due to heater failure, there was nothing we could do to save them. So for safekeeping we have a tank running in the kitchen, heater on same temp, so if we have a problem, we can switch heaters as soon as.


----------



## banshee42096

dam im overfeeding i still feed once in the morning and once at night to my 10 reds there all well over 6inches.


----------



## 65galhex

So what is the feeding frequency for various sizes of RBP's? What would be over-feeding vs under-feeding?


----------



## smb

65galhex said:


> So what is the feeding frequency for various sizes of RBP's? What would be over-feeding vs under-feeding?


 Fry- 4-5 times a day, 1-3" 3 times a day, 4" twice a day, 5"+ every couple of days at most. 7"+ twice a week. This is jmo as what seems to work for me in the past. In the future with a different shoal I might feed more or less dependant upon shoal size, temp, frequency of wc's etc.


----------



## 65galhex

ok cool thanks i appreciate that.


----------



## pocketear

i have 12 reds and there around 2" and they wont even eat twice a day sometimes.


----------

